# ETSX Federwegtuning...



## Verticaldriver (30. August 2006)

Hallo Leute!


was ich so bemerkt habe und nach meinen Recherchen zufolge hat sich ja der Federweg bei den ETSX Modellen 2005/2006 von max. 115mm auf max. 127mm vergrößert, ich komm zumindest mit meinem Federweg aus aber wäre sehr interessiert daran das zu ändern.

Was ich so mitbekommen habe sind die Rahmen eig. baugleich und es dürfte sich sozusagen nur die obere Schwinge verändert haben, wenn jetzt wirklich nur die Schwinge verändert wurde das man mehr mm rausholen kann, dann wäre es doch eine Überlegung wert in das 2005er Modell die 2006er Schwinge einzubaun...oder seh ich da was falsch


Bin gespannt auf eure Beiträge und Meinungen


----------



## Verticaldriver (30. August 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tolpan76 (31. August 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn ich meinen Händler richtig verstanden habe, dann haben die 2006er andere Lager und Schrauben. Ist wohl alles etwas größer geworden (Schraubendurchmesser...). Wird also nicht so ohne weiteres gehen  

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Scheibenheizer (1. September 2006)

So wie ich das sehe, wird der größere Federweg auch durch einen längeren Dämpfer mit mehr Hub erreicht. 


> Hub des Federelements wurde von 35 auf 50mm erhöht, um die Leistungsfähigkeit der Federung zu optimieren.



Die andere Dämpferumlenkung (darum geht es hier wohl...) wird Dir allein nicht viel nützen. Vielleicht kann man auch einfach so einen anderen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub ins 2005er ETSX einbauen, aber der hätte dann wieder eine andere Einbaulänge. Frag mich nicht, was dann mit der Geometrie und der Fahrbarkeit ist.


----------

